# Need Married Women's Help With An Idea



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Ladies,
DawnD gave me this idea from her post here http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/18903-christmas-idea-women-mens-input-needed.html
Here are my two ideas;
1) I can do what Dawn is planning and have her check in to a hotel and show up as her "escort", but wonder how that will play out. Any ideas are appreciated.

2) Leave a note in her car for her to get ready for a date after work. (I'm afraid if I leave a note at home, she'll miss it) I will get ready earlier, leave the house and pick her up for our date at the prescribed time (ring the doorbell with flowers in hand)

3) Ask her out. Call her or as I see her out the door, ask her for a date, name the time and events (dinner, movie, etc) and tell her that I will pick her up at 7:00 p.m. , be gone when she gets home and then pick her up.

Also, dinner and a movie seems so "done". I was also thinking about a bar that has some live music, but am unsure about the bar thing. She's not really a drinker and I am, so I fear that she'll be waiting for me to hand her the keys if we go to a bar.
Unfortunately, we are in a pretty small town and nightlife is not all that great, especially around Christmas.
So, any ideas, ladies???


----------



## heavenleigh (Sep 13, 2010)

I myself would love idea #2. It sounds so sweet! I think the movie and dinner would be better than the bar if she is not a drinker.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks! I have a couple of weeks before I go home, so hopefully I'll get a lot of ideas from all the girls here.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

i like number 3. i like some surprises. i like the idea of dressing up for my h, and doing something out of the ordinary.

live music a little slow danceing... a new dress or necklace, even earrings..it is christmas, but i like a good guessing game, just another way to add spice and fun at every chance 

so you have some good base ideas, just think about what she likes i always tell my h my romantic fantices are, is he listing? maybe. so maybe she hinted something a few months ago.

heres to you having a very merry christmas:smthumbup:


----------



## OldTex (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm not a Lady. I just had a date with my w. She moved out of our house three weeks ago. I called Her and asked if She would have dinner with me at our home and she said yes. I told her to be here at 7pm. I worked all day getting the house just right. Our bathroom was and bedroom was completely lit by dozens of candles. Fresh clean sheets on bed completly made up. Living area dozens of candles a nice fire in the fireplace. Soft easy listening musci. Dinner table set with 11 real roses and one artifacial one, with a card that said My love or you will not die untill the last rose die's. Table was set with plates salad bowls silverware in cloth naplins and four candles on the table. She showed up and was very impressed. I poured us both a glass of wine and we talked small talk before dinner. Dinner was nice. After dinner I fixed us a Chilton and we visited and talked somemore. Asked her is she would like a nice hot bubble bath with a nice full body massage afterwards. Seh declined the bath but did said she would love a massage. Long story short. It was an awesome evening. I will do things like this again.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

do you know what I think would be great??

1.) Tell her you want to have a day together. Let her put on her makeup and do her hair, and have her dress simple.

2.) Take her to shop, and find a sexy dress that you both love

3.) Take her around town in her new dress, maybe even shoes to match. Dinner, out drinking, whatever you guys are into.

4.) Then end the night with a hotel stay. Have a bottle of wine available, have some music ready, and go at it like rock stars.

I think it would be fun for her, also gives her the chance to feel out what you like to see her in  Dual purposed.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

:iagree::iagree::iagree:

Follow Dawn's directions. I'd be putty in my man's hands.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

DawnD said:


> do you know what I think would be great??
> 
> 1.) Tell her you want to have a day together. Let her put on her makeup and do her hair, and have her dress simple.
> 
> ...


We have done exactly that before.
That's why this time I want to "ask her out".


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

OldTex said:


> I'm not a Lady. I just had a date with my w. She moved out of our house three weeks ago. I called Her and asked if She would have dinner with me at our home and she said yes. I told her to be here at 7pm. I worked all day getting the house just right. Our bathroom was and bedroom was completely lit by dozens of candles. Fresh clean sheets on bed completly made up. Living area dozens of candles a nice fire in the fireplace. Soft easy listening musci. Dinner table set with 11 real roses and one artifacial one, with a card that said My love or you will not die untill the last rose die's. Table was set with plates salad bowls silverware in cloth naplins and four candles on the table. She showed up and was very impressed. I poured us both a glass of wine and we talked small talk before dinner. Dinner was nice. After dinner I fixed us a Chilton and we visited and talked somemore. Asked her is she would like a nice hot bubble bath with a nice full body massage afterwards. Seh declined the bath but did said she would love a massage. Long story short. It was an awesome evening. I will do things like this again.


this isnt on topic so i hope im not in trouble but....i followed your thread and put a couple of posts up...i was wondering how your date turned out. im very happy to went well, and i have hope for you in the future. it sounded nice, i told my h now i have ideas ha ha!! that was very beautiful. best wishes:smthumbup:


----------



## OldTex (Nov 14, 2010)

:wtf:Well pandakiss the date went really well. She got everything except the bubble bath. Woke me up at 8 am and said she was gong back to her Mother's. A whole lot of mixed signals


----------



## lime (Jul 3, 2010)

All those ideas sounds wonderful! I like the idea of asking her out and ringing the doorbell with flowers.

If you're pressed for ideas of what to do when you're actually out, and dinner and a movie seems trite, try taking her to an art gallery, a concert, a theater (bonus points for a fancy one OR one that's more underground), or something else artistic and exciting. It's fun to feel "cultured" even if you're not usually into that kind of thing. It will also give you tons more to talk about--especially with visual art, you can really talk a lot about the color/composition, feelings it evokes in you, or questions you have.


----------

